# Grafkkarte gekauft - kein Ton mehr



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

Hallo,

ich habe ein Problem:

ich hatte eine MSI Grafikarte und ein Gigabyte Mainboard. Dazu hatte ich Creative Boxen und alles hat wunderbar funktioniert.

Nun musste ich die GraKa tauschen, da diese kaputt war. Ich habe eine Gigabyte 1060 eingesetzt, angeschlossen und Treiber installiert. Bild ist da und funktioniert einwandfrei. Leider piept jetzt meine Boxen nur noch - Sound gibt es gar nicht mehr... Habt ihr ne Idee, was ich jetzt machen kann?

Danke!

LG Christopher


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Sound geht bei dir auch über die Graka also über HDMI o. über den Onboard Sound des mainboards?


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

danke für die schnelle Antowrt. Die GraKa ist nur über den großen Steckplatz für die Bildübertragung am Mainboard (sry ich bin da noob). EIgentlich sollte es onboard Sound des Mainboards sein... glaub ich


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Geh doch mal in die Taskleiste beim Lautsprecher in die Wiedergabegeräte wie es da aussieht. 
Sind die Hdmi Ports da rot und deaktiviert?


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

in die Taskleiste von Windows?

Die Boxen laufen in einem Subwoofer zusammen. Dieser wird über Klinker an den PC hinten in den grünen Klinkeranschluss eingesteckt. (hilft das irgendwie?)


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Januar 2017)

Es geht nicht darum WO deine Lautsprecher angeschlossen sind...

Eventuell ist die Soundausgabe auf HDMI geschaltet (warum auch immer), das wäre eine Softwareeinstellung unter Windows die du kontrollieren musst.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Ich denke das sich an den Einstellungen in Windows Sound was verändert hat durch den Einbau der Graka.
An deiner Soundanlage wirst du ja nix verändert haben.
Deshalb meinte ich du solltest mal in die Taskleiste(ja die von Windows) rechtsklick auf das Lautsprechersymbol und bei Wiedergabegeräte schauen.Nicht das jetzt die HDMI soundausgabe aktiv ist der Grafikkarte.
Grafikkarten können nämlich auch Sound ausgeben.


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

habs gefunden (sorry). also bei Nvidia HDMI Output (Port 2) und (Port3) steht beide male nicht angeschlossen und roter Pfeil nach unten.

ja ich denke auch, dass sich irgendwas verstellt haben muss... leider kenn ich mich da gar nicht aus.


----------



## evilgrin68 (5. Januar 2017)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch Monitore mit Lautsprechern können Ton ausgeben... Über HDMI.
Vielleicht hat Windows nach der Grafikkarteninstallation da was umgestellt.

Ah... Selber Gefunden


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

schade. das war es wohl nicht. noch eine gute Idee?


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Was ist denn bei dir als Standard Gerät ausgewählt als Audioausgabe auch (lautsprecher)?
Irgendwas muss sich ja verändert haben.
Evt. mal die Hdmi Eingänge Testweise im Geräte-Manager deaktivieren


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

Danke Schwarzseher für die Mühe, aber das war es auch nicht. Hab die deaktiviert (wie aktivere ich die wieder? die sind nicht mehr in der Liste, was jetzt auch nicht tragisch ist)

vllt den Nvidia HD-Audiotreiber deinstallieren oder den Realtek HD Audio Driver?

im Übrigem ist es völlig egal, wie laut (0-100) ich den Sound digital einstelle. Das Piepsen ist gleich laut. Ich kann die Lautstärke des Piepens NUR über den zu dem Boxen extern zugehörigem Regeler einstellen (vllt hilft die Info ja).                                                      

edit: als Standard kann ich sowohl Lautsprecher als auch Realtek Digital Output setzen - beide male kein Erfolg.


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Evt. den Realtek Treiber nochmal neu installieren.Kann mir auch nicht so recht vorstellen das durch den Einbau einer neuen Grafikkarte sich was am Sound ändert.
Bist du sicher das alles richtig angeschlossen ist und der Kabel der Boxen richtig drin steckt im  Audio Eingang des Mainboards.
Hat deine CPU Onboard grafik das du mal komplett ohne die neue grafikkarte starten könntest.Ansonsten fällt mir auch nix mehr ein.


----------



## Shadowbane (5. Januar 2017)

also, ich habe den Monitor on Onboard vom Motherboard angeschlossen - nichts geholfen. ja Kabel sind richtig drin... habe ja nichts verändert.

Trotzdem dir vielen Dank!


----------



## Schwarzseher (5. Januar 2017)

Evt. findest du noch einen Tip:Neue Grafikkarte - jetzt kein Sound mehr!
Nach Wechsel der Grafikkarte kein Sound mehr (MavericKLS)
Treiber Problem wird auch oft genannt.
Grafiktreiber killt Sound | c't Magazin
Viel Glück


----------

